# Holding Female's



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Here is a photo, of a female pea**** full of eggs, she is young 2", but didn't hold anything back when it came time to breeding. Mbuna/pea****s/haps are mouthbrooders. This is what they will look like, a hump in their throat area:









​


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmm now i look at it, i coulda gotten a better shot, i will work on one next week, this is from only 2days of holding. I'll do each week what they look like til i strip them.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Oooh thank you for that... I've never seen it yet but would like to know what to expect when it does happen.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Cool !


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I've gotten to watch a holding female at my LFS, she just let go a couple of days ago and I got to watch .


----------



## fantasticaqua (Jun 1, 2006)

That's a great pic. I even like how the shadow came out.


----------

